# В фильме Чарли Чаплина 1928 года обнаружили человека с мобильником !



## Вархаммер

Мог ли человек в 1928 году пользоваться устройством, очень напоминающим сотовый телефон? Если несколько раз посмотреть эпизод из документального фильма о премьере известной картины Чарли Чаплина «Цирк», не возникает ни малейшего сомнения, что человек (мужчина, женщина?), проходящий на заднем плане, говорит по мобильнику.






(_Она демонстрирует те жесты и движения, которые мы привыкли видеть у людей, которые общаются на ходу по мобильному телефону_)

Это действительно кинохроника 1928 года, которая прилагается к коллекционному изданию фильма Чарли Чаплина "Цирк", кинорежиссер из Белфаста (Северная Ирландия) Джордж Кларк обнаружил этот явный анахронизм и показал его сотням человек, благо в Белфасте недавно проходил кинофестиваль. И НИКТО не смог объяснить, что же это такое. «Единственное логическое объяснение — кто-то построил машину времени и отправился в двадцатые годы», — говорит Кларк.
Подобных технологий в конце двадцатых годов не существовало. Знаменитые переговорные устройства "уоки-токи" появились только в сороковых годах и использовались военными.

Как пишет газета New-York Daily News, это не единственный случай, когда на старых фотографиях и кинопленках обнаруживалось «нечто из будущего». Так, до сих пор не разгадана загадка фото, сделанного в сороковые годы. На нем среди других людей, одетых по моде того времени, запечатлен человек в майке с короткими рукавами и солнцезащитных очках в стиле нулевых годов XXI века





Что изображено? Событие предположительно 1941 года — открытие провинциального моста (South Fork Bridge), который был построен взамен смытого наводнением. Среди прочих собравшихся стоит молодой человек. Собственно, он и привлек внимание интернет-сообщества. Своим необычным видом. Оно, сообщество, не все, конечно, но большинство, решило, что этот парень явно не из того времени, в котором пребывают окружающие. А из будущего. И выдают его стрижка, майка с напечатанной эмблемой, свитер модного покроя, портативная фотокамера и солнечные очки модели XXI века. Мол, такого прикида 70 лет назад в Канаде точно не было.Снимок осмотрели эксперты. Подвергли компьютерному анализу, который посредством сравнения фона и подозрительного объекта позволяет выявить, применялся ли фотошоп. Следов «впечатывания» не обнаружили. То есть «инородное тело» подлинное. И этот самый молодой человек действительно находился среди толпы в момент съемки. Что, по мнению энтузиастов, свидетельствует лишь об одном: путешествия во времени возможны.


----------



## Drongo

Вот это да, но всё равно не верится.


----------



## iolka

согласна... странно, но поверить трудно)


----------



## akok

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gj3qesTjOE8


----------



## icotonev

Смотреть видео в пять раз уже ....... ничто не может заставить меня поверить..!


----------



## Вархаммер

Вчера эти кадры по новостям на Первом канале показывали. Есть предположение, что женщина или мужчина на пленке, сумащедщая и разговаривает сама с собой. 
Но... что она держить в руке?


----------



## Drongo

Вархаммер написал(а):


> Но... что она держить в руке?


Вымышленную трубку телефона, раньше ведь трубки были раздельные, наушник и микровон не в одной трубке, а ты брал микрофон в одну руку, а динамик прикладывал к уху, возможно она вымыслила себе эту часть старинного аппарата, вот и всё.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Судя по одежде, туфлям, шляпке - женщина... 

А-а-а, так это ж тётя Соня из Одессы звонит мужу: "Ёся, ты куда меня забросил? Это ж не то время, не те люди!"


----------



## Сашка

Ещё один футуристический прикол. Станция Киевская в московском метро. Красноармеец с сотовым телефоном и ноутбуком


----------



## SNS-amigo

Про вещи похожие на современные мобильники читал как-то давно, когда мобильников ещё не было. Книга была про изобретения и переизобретения, не помню названия. Но помню, кто ещё писал про подобные устройства связи. 
Но ради интриги (согласно теме) - сначала фото. 

Отгадайте - кто эти *два* человека:






Обратите на жест того, что справа (узнали?) - очень характерный жест, почти как с мобильником. Но кто второй?


----------



## Сашка

У красноармейца полевой телефон. А с этими двумя мужиками - жест, два пальца в висок - может означать что то типа "застрелись". А в чем прикол то?


----------



## zaq

Это характерный жест Ленина.
Ну и беседует он с Г. Уэллсом.

«Машина времени» Г. Уэллса стала одним из первых литературных произведений, в которых описывается путешествие человека во времени с помощью техники...(Wiki)


----------



## Drongo

Сашка написал(а):


> А с этими двумя мужиками - жест, два пальца в висок - может означать что то типа "застрелись".


Нет, я замечал, что люди плохо видящие, почему-то оттягивают пальцем уголки глаза, почему, не знаю, но мой друг тоже так делал давно, говорил что так ему чётче видеть, я пробовал, но у меня после такого только муть в глазах...


Сашка написал(а):


> Красноармеец с сотовым телефоном и ноутбуком


Я бы подумал больше что это опасная бритва и зеркало, и он бреется.


Вархаммер написал(а):


> Но... что она держить в руке?


Могу предположить такую версию - дует ветер слева, она закрыла ухо рукой, а говорит кому-то за кадром...


----------



## SNS-amigo

zaq написал(а):


> Это характерный жест Ленина.
> Ну и беседует он с Г. Уэллсом.


*БРАВО!!! * Ленина трудно не узнать, а о том, что это он так заинтересованно беседует с каким-то человеком - а именно с Гербертом Уэллсом - это надо было действительно знать наверняка. Именно в рассказах Уэллса можно найти множество н/ф рассказов, в которых описаны предметы и события нашего недавнего прошлого, настоящего и будущего. Но всего ГЭ к сожалению никто не читал. Множество рассказов остались в малоизвестных зарубежных газетах и журналах, другие неизвестны российской публике. Кто только не пытался издать всего Уэллса на русском языке, но антикапиталистическая цензура бдила и вырезала громадные куски из его текста. 

Сейчас, в наше время, на представленном фото - это, действительно, два мужика со старого фото - один рассказывает, а другой внимательно слушает. 

А вот ещё одна картинка, где в другом контексте одновременно показаны два упомянутых жеста - концентрация внимания и оттягивание уголков глаз для того, чтобы увидеть что-то лучше. 







Но приложение двух пальцев к виску у Ленина - это всё-таки не призыв к "застрелись", а довольно распространённый жест у людей разных народов. 
Он описан и в "азбуке жестов" и в других книгах по психоанализу. 
Если не ошибаюсь, кроме увлечённых рассказом собеседника, его используют люди: 
1) страдающие от головных болей в области виска (мигрень и пр.); 
2) усиленно пытающие сконцентрировать внимание на чём-то либо; 
3) и, уже самопроизвольно, люди аналитического склада ума.


----------



## Сашка

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Ленина трудно не узнать


К моему великому стыду узнал не сразу)


----------



## SNS-amigo

Сашка написал(а):


> У красноармейца полевой телефон.


Чисто логически можно предположить, что это какий-то аппарат связи, но вот какой(?), вряд ли кто сейчас понял бы. Другая эпоха - другие предметы. 

Я показал фото нескольким людям, один сказал - "это он к бутылке решил приложиться", другой - "решил побриться". Про телефон с ноутом почему-то никто не сказал. Наверное потому, что у них просто другие ассоциации.

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 51 секунду_


Сашка написал(а):


> узнал не сразу)


Ничего.  Это потому, что сейчас по телеку других "кудрявых" показывают. Другие ассоциации.


----------



## Сашка

там фрагмент, здесь вся картина 





На одной из мозаик — «Борьба за Советскую власть на Украине» — современные пассажиры усматривают у одного из партизан в руках мобильный телефон и КПК, а на коленях — ноутбук. В действительности он использует полевой телефон модели УНА-И или УНА-Ф, причём тяжёлую трубку партизан держит двумя руками, а то, что принимают за ноутбук — крышка от ящика с телефонным аппаратом[2]. Вместе с тем, указанные модели телефонов начали выпускать только во второй половина 20-х годов XX века. Надо полагать, что на мозаике изображён некий иностранный полевой телефон-передатчик.
wiki

_Добавлено через 3 минуты 34 секунды_
А про Ленина - не на виду как то щас его фейс, да и правильно это. То, что его раньше в ранг божества возводили - от родителей только и знаю, да из учебников истории. А спросить тех, кому сейчас лет по 12-15 кто такой Ленин, так они и не знают.


----------



## zaq

*SNS-amigo*, Ну "браво", мне сдаётся, как то слишком сильно.
Это просто номально. 
Трудно сразу не предположить в респектабельном господине Г. Уэллса, ведь это очень известный факт - беседа его с Лениным. А книга, написанная им после поездки в Россию в 1920 году - "Россия во мгле" достойна прочтения. 
Именно там одна из глав называется "Кремлевский мечтатель". 
Знакомо ведь?



Сашка написал(а):


> Вместе с тем, указанные модели телефонов начали выпускать только во второй половина 20-х годов XX века. Надо полагать, что на мозаике изображён некий иностранный полевой телефон-передатчик.



Ну и метро строилось гораздо позже, так что думаю, какой образец художнику дали, то и сделал. Просто ляп.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Сашка написал(а):


> Надо полагать, что на мозаике изображён некий иностранный полевой телефон-передатчик.


Трофейный, добытый в неравном бою с технически более оснащённым противником!!!

_Добавлено через 4 минуты 59 секунд_


zaq написал(а):


> Знакомо ведь?


Увы, это уже знакомо не для всех. 
Это пока есть в нашей с вами памяти, и пока мы есть...

*Но вернёмся к фильму Чарли Чаплина...*
Помня из документального кино щепетельность и придирчивость Ч.Ч. до каждой киношной мелочи, я уверен, что он вряд ли бы пропустил в массовку каких-то незнакомых или ненужных ему людей. Просто мы можем многого не знать. 

Гляньте на рекламку позади незнакомки с "телефоном". Что-то в ней есть. Какая-то задумка Ч.Ч...

После каждого его съёмочного дня сжигались километры отснятого материла с неудачными или ненужными сценами. Расточительность Ч.Ч. во время съёмок должна была окупаться после выхода кинофильма. И она с лихвой окупалась, если не в финансовом выражении, то в сознании и эмоциях кинозрителей. 

Двадцатый век миновал... Самоотверженных комиков, отдающих зрителю всего самого себя, горящих на работе и равных Ч.Ч., увы, сейчас уже почти не осталось. Потому, что людям нынешнего столетия нужны другие киногерои, говорящие матом, стреляющие из базук, взрывающие дома, авто и мосты, пугающие, кромсающие... Бр-р-р... 

Но от искромётного юмора и невероятных загадок, бодрящих воображение, люди не откажутся никогда. Это помогает им жить и выживать.


----------



## zaq

Ну а у меня куча технических вопросов.
С кем говорит? А база где находится?
Допустим, если это какая то внутренняя система связи "путешественников", то здравый смысл подсказывает сделать ее _незаметной_, очевидно что технологии тех, кто возможно придумал даже машину времени, это позволяют, или _стилизованной _под предметы той эпохи.
Думаю, люди видят на фотографии то, что могут и хотят увидеть


----------



## Вархаммер

Drongo написал(а):


> я замечал, что люди плохо видящие, почему-то оттягивают пальцем уголки глаза, почему, не знаю, но мой друг тоже так делал давно, говорил что так ему чётче видеть, я пробовал, но у меня после такого только муть в глазах...


Я тоже так делаю.  Тут главное приноровиться, так сказать найти нужный угол. А потом уже на автомате прет.  



zaq написал(а):


> то здравый смысл подсказывает сделать ее незаметной,


А смысл? Если в век рыцарей каменного топора и дубины, приташить современное ружье мало кто обратить на нее внимание.  Так и в нашем случае, ну коробочка, может футляр от очков. Кто будет разбираться?


----------



## olegek

Если она разговаривает по мобиле,то звонок должен идти через какого либо оператора верно? это что получается мтс или мегафон уже тогда начали функционировать? врядли сигнал мобилы мог проходить из 20х годов на базу сотового оператора 2000-х и обратно в 20-е


----------



## Вархаммер

Причем тут мегафон и МТС? Надо мыслить глобально, думается поколению которому удастся изобрести хрономашину, не составить особого труда передавать радиосигнал туда и обратно.


----------



## iskander-k

А может у человека банально простужено ухо ? И она элементарно держит платок (допустим) с лекарством. Когда у человека болит ухо то человек всегда машинально прикрывает ухо рукой . Разве не так ?  А то сразу мобильный . Когда на картинах из средних веков видны перевязанные лица (из -за зубной боли)- то что значит они там прятали мобильники ?


----------



## Вархаммер

iskander-k написал(а):


> Когда на картинах из средних веков видны перевязанные лица (из -за зубной боли)- то что значит они там прятали мобильники ?


Ну это согласись несколько притянуто за уши.  Говорю сразу, чтоб не вызвать всякие споры. Я не думаю, что эта старушка говорить по телефону. Скорее всего занято чем то обыденным.


----------



## zaq

Вот тут, довелось как то прочитать о "технологии энергосбережения мозга".

Можно с этим соглашаться или нет, но...



> ...Зрительная кора, которая, не просто пассивно обрабатывает зрительные сигналы, но заранее прогнозирует то, какие сигналы получит в следующий момент, и «сбавляет обороты», если вы находитесь в хорошо знакомом окружении, скажем, своего родного дома. Таким образом, на обработку зрительной информации уходит куда меньше энергии.
> Представьте свой рабочий стол, вы видели его уже миллион раз, и мозг ваш заранее представляет, что ему предстоит увидеть, и не тратит лишнее время и ресурсы на внимательную обработку этой картинки. Она уже хранится в памяти.


 
Это как то объясняет этот случай для меня.  
Люди видят то, что подсказывает им мозг из хорошо знакомых ему жестов человека нашего времени.


----------



## Drongo

zaq написал(а):


> Люди видят то, что подсказывает им мозг из хорошо знакомых ему жестов человека нашего времени.


Вот! Хотел акцентировать внимание на таком моменте. В судах, судебных разбирательствах, даже явный пистолет, иногда называют - "устройство _похожее_ на пистолет". А тут, сразу мобильник, ничего не доказав, не увидев - мобильник. Почему, если уж очень хочется видеть на картине мобильник, не назвать также - "_*предполагаемое* устройство не известной природы *похожее* на мобильный телефон_". *Предполагаемое* - потому что явно там ничего не видно, но даже если притянут видимость за уши, то у нас остаётся ещё - *похожее*


----------



## goredey

*Drongo*, точно. Из своей практики могу сказать,что без заключения эксперта, специалиста, все спорные моменты пишутся так- *предположительно то-то.*


----------



## SNS-amigo

Эта тема, как нарочно, осталась у меня в закладках, и вылазила, как только я хотел открыть закладку на VN.  Из-за своего возраста или может быть занятости я стал забывать очевидные истины электроники и путаться в датах. Но видимо, я слишком строг к себе, и я такой не один ... 

Про *жучка в коробке* знают все радиолюбители и, конечно же, радиолюбительницы (как без них). Но вот даты прошлого столетия для нас уже "предания старины глубокой" или хорошо забытое старое. 
-= Вступление закончено, переходим к сути = - 

Немного о человеке, чьё изобретение легло в основу устройства, которое и...

*Эдвин Генри Колпитц* (родился 19 января 1872 в Альберт Кантри, Нью Брунсвик, Канада — умер в Оранж, штат Нью Йорк, США в 1949) был пионером коммуникации, наиболее известен по изобретению генератора Колпитца. Как шеф исследовательского отдела компании Вестерн Электрик в ранние 1900-е он руководил группой учёных, которые под его руководством достигли значительных достижений в разработке генераторов и ламповых двухтактных усилителей. В 1915 году его команда успешно продемонстрировала первый трансантлантический радио телефон.

Э.Г. Колпитц начал своё образование в университете Маунт Аллисон, а потом учительствовал в Ньюфаундлэнде. Позже он поступил в Гарвардский Университет где он изучал физику и математику. Он получил степень B.A. в 1896 г. и степень мастера в 1897 г. из Гарварда. Там же окончил продвинутые курсы и служил лабораторным помощником директора Физической лаборатории Джеферсона.
В 1899 г. он получил место в American Bell Telephone Company. В 1907 г. перешёл в Western Electric. Там его коллега Ральф Хартли изобрёл генератор с индуктивной связью, который Колпитц усовершенствовал в 1915 г.. Это было впервые сообщено в статье, опубликованной им с Эдвардом Б. Крафтом в 1919 г. Он запатентовал его как "Генератор колебаний" в 1920 г.. Колпитц и Крафт писали, что "возможность связи речью между любыми двумя лицами в цивилизованном мире является одной из наиболее желаемой цели к которой может стремиться инженерия."
Во время Первой мировой войны Колпитц служил в сигнальном корпусе американской армии и провёл некоторое время во Франции как штабной офицер связанный с военной связью.
В 1921 г. Колпитц и Отто Б.Блэквел опубликовали важную статью о несущей в мультиплексной телефонии и телеграфии в Transactions of the AIEE.
В 1925 г. исследовательские лаборатории Western Electric стали частью Bell Laboratories. До ухода Колпитц достиг места вице-президента Лабораторий Белла. Во время Второй мировой войны он работал в американских правительственных комитетах по сонарам (сонар - средство звукового обнаружения подводных объектов с помощью акустического излучения).

*Генератор Колпитца* (ёмкостная трёхточка), названый в честь его изобретателя Эдвина Колпитца, является одной из множества схем электронных генераторов использующих комбинацию индуктивности (L) с ёмкостью (C) для определения частоты, так же называется LC генератором (генератором колебаний). Одной из ключевых особенностей генераторов этого вида является их простота (нужна только одна индуктивность без отводов). 

После этого изобрения среди начинающих радиолюбителей всего мира стали очень популярными микромощные радиопередатчики (в простонародье - "жучки"). Так появились всевозможные жучки и подслушивающие устройства, которые раньше других взяли на вооружение коммерческие фирмы и спецслужбы всех капиталистических стран. 

*Аккурат по времени это тот-в-точь по Чаплину. Если, кто помнит документальную хронику, то Чаплин очень любил показывать в своих фильмах новейшие достижения техники, да и не только он. * 

Чтобы больше не копаться в своей памяти обратимся за помощью к радилюбителям. Устройство, которое нас интересует, я помню как "жучок в коробк_е_". 






Все технические подробности "жучка" и схему генератора Колпитца на биполярном транзисторе смотрите здесь.

:thank_you2:


----------



## fidget

А мне показалось это шпион(ка) разговаривает с другими агентами по ботинку во время слежки...


----------



## VFS

*Мое старое фото*

Но все это ерунда по сравнению с фото, которое я получил, сканируя свои старые негативы из личного архива. Я знаю этот снимок и видел его тысячи раз в семейном альбоме, но сейчас поглядел на него "современными глазами". Снимок сделан примерно в 1968-1970 годах, СССР, г. Тольятти, берег р. Волга.






Количество "сотовых телефонов" на отдельно взятом фото просто зашкаливает. Два парня на переднем плане явно общаются по мобильной аське или просто так отвечают на смс-ки. Пацан и мужик в лодке конкретно говорят по сотовому, причем у мужика в другой руке явно список телефонов и он сверяется: правильно ли набран номер... Всем, кому показалось, что это фотомонтаж или "кадр сделан вчера" - негативная фотопленка этого снимка имеется. И просто на всякий случай, следующий кадр на этой пленке для подтверждения атмосферы тех времен.

*А если серьезно, то:* Двое парней на переднем плане разглядывают глушенную рыбешку. Почему такая поза людей в лодке - не знаю. Совпадение. Сотовую связь еще не изобрели в это время.


----------



## SNS-amigo

VFS написал(а):


> Почему такая поза людей в лодке - не знаю.


Просто уши теребят (комары, мошка...).


----------

